# August meet



## n87 (27/6/16)

Hi all,

As discussed at the last meeting, a brew meet is due soon.
Due to me being a masochist, I have decided to do dry July, so I would appreciate not having a meet during that month.
I will also likely be on puny human watch towards the end of August, at which point I need to be able to drive, so I would like it to be before then.

Which gives us:
Sunday 7th
Sat/Sun 13/14

I may be able to push the next weekend, but that will depend wholly on the universe and the plans of HIM.

Im happy to host again, happy to go somewhere else also


----------



## [email protected] (27/6/16)

All good dates for me (right now), prefer Sunday in general....


----------



## silvana (27/6/16)

Better make it the 1st August you sicko N87!!
Both dates fine for me too.


----------



## gone brewing (27/6/16)

All the dates are ok for me.


----------



## Peter80 (28/6/16)

The 7th is good for me, working weekend of 13th.


----------



## [email protected] (28/6/16)

Ok, let's lock in the 7th unless anybody has objections?


----------



## silvana (28/6/16)

7th, lock it in.
Brewing a pale ale tonight so I'll have one new beer at least.


----------



## n87 (29/6/16)

7th it is!

I should have:
Heady topper clone clone
Amarillo DSGA
Belgian Pale ale


----------



## [email protected] (29/6/16)

Cool!

I should have:
Heady Topper Lite clone
Schwartzbier (if there's any left)
Grolsch clone (if there's any left)
TBD (Not sure what I'm brewing next....)


----------



## fungrel (29/6/16)

Should have:

Oat Pale Ale
Rye Pale Ale
Wild Sacc. Ale
Cider
Heavy-Hopped Graff


----------



## gone brewing (24/7/16)

I have a few beers ready for the meeting on the 7th
2 dubbels
2 best bitters
2 blondes

Has the venue been set yet? I'm happy to host if you're happy to have a meeting in the far northern reaches of the Central Coast (Glenning Valley - anywhere is north if you're from the peninsula).

Cheers
Dick


----------



## n87 (25/7/16)

My wifey is doing some baby shower thing. Is it possible to get a lift with anyone?

Im happy with anywhere, ill just need a lift


----------



## [email protected] (25/7/16)

Hoping we have enough people from this end to be able to ask one supportive wife to drop us there and another to collect us....

Who else is going?

If we can't work travel arrangements I'm happy to host.

I'll have 
1. Heady Topper Lite
2. Dutch Lager (grolsch clone)
3. Dark Mild (2.5%, and yummy so far)
4. Vienna Lager (maybe, it's fermenting now, might be a little young still)


----------



## silvana (26/7/16)

I'm 90% confirmed 
If I can make it I should be able to sort a lift one way but I can only fit 2.

I'll have

1 Diacetyl infused American pale ale (drink ice cold!!!)
2 Robust porter
3 Old skool IPA
4 5 month old Dark mild (for comparison)
5 ?? Something from the cellar


----------



## fungrel (28/7/16)

I have in my possession an enzyme that I think would be good to experiment with. It can reduce maturation time of lagers by up to 2-3 weeks. 

It's called ALDC (http://www.murphyandson.co.uk/datasheets/Data-Sheets2/ALDC.pdf)

I have a brew fermenting with this enzyme chugging away nicely. Sampled the brew today at 5 days with no hint of diacetyl whatsoever.

Will bring a sample if anyone is keen on trying the enzyme in a brew.


----------



## [email protected] (28/7/16)

Hey - I'm definitely interested - I'm brewing a Vienna right now for the castle hill comp, and because I'm not organised to have done it a month earlier, I'm using the Brewlosopher fast lager ferment method.

Started at 10c 11 days ago. Once it hit 50% attenuation (1.030) I started ramping up to 18C - it's at 13.5 right now. Should be up at 18 by the weekend.

You can try some at the next meet


----------



## Peter80 (29/7/16)

I am right to come along. Will have:
Nelson sav american wheat if i can figure out how to botle off my tap.
English brown (under carbed but might have a plan for that).

Can drive if needed. Will check if i can organise a lift. What times are we looking at?


----------



## n87 (29/7/16)

2-5 are the normal times


----------



## gone brewing (31/7/16)

2-5 works for me.


----------



## silvana (4/8/16)

Sorry guys I'm out..... very, very disappointed, have fun.


----------



## n87 (4/8/16)

Yogi Beer said:


> Sorry guys I'm out..... very, very disappointed, have fun.


What is the meaning of this!?!?


Has anyone earned enough brownie points to offer a lift from the peninsula to Glenning Valley or return?


Also, Who is grabbing what food wise?
Happy to grab the snags given I am not hosting or lifting.
Need some rolls... and whatever else.

Just so we can get the numbers right...

Attendees:
n87 - Snags
endisnigh
gone brewing - Host
Peter80
fungrel

Let me know if i have missed out anyone, or if anyone is bringing any extras.


----------



## fungrel (4/8/16)

I'll bring potato salad


----------



## gone brewing (4/8/16)

I have some Sonama Bratwurst on order so the snags are covered. Need bread rolls and coleslaw.

I'll pm everyone with the address. I think Brydon is the only one to have been to my place before.


----------



## n87 (4/8/16)

gone brewing said:


> I have some Sonama Bratwurst on order so the snags are covered. Need bread rolls and coleslaw.


Does that mean I don't bring snags, or is are yours in addition to mine?

If you don't need snags, I'll grab rolls


----------



## gone brewing (5/8/16)

Just bring some rolls, that'd be great.


----------



## [email protected] (5/8/16)

Coleslaw I guess then!


----------



## gone brewing (5/8/16)

Great.

Also anyone can feel free to bring an extra longneck or two if you feel like a swap.


----------



## Peter80 (5/8/16)

Ok i will grab some chips or some crap like that.


----------



## fungrel (7/8/16)

Some fantastic beers today. 

Here is the rye pale recipe:

http://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/recipe/view/326932/rye-pale-ale-2016


----------



## n87 (8/8/16)

Great beer as always. Didnt find a bad one.
Some that stood out (... that i remember...):
endisnigh's HT 'lite'
fungrel's rye pa MKII (I preferred the second one, less like a lolly bag, a bit more spice).
gone brewing's tripel.... that was good. I owe you a bottle of something fancy, likely my porter.

A big thanks to the brew wives of Pete and endisnigh for the lifts.

Now I have to figure out how to enter that porter into the comp...


----------



## Peter80 (9/8/16)

Thanks Gone Brewing for hosting and Mrs endisnigh for driving my drunk bum home.

Great beers and quite inspiring with the level of quality and experimentation you guys are up to.



Below is the recipe for the American Wheat with Nelson. Of note I must have dropped the total mash quantities as this is only 4.7% and not the 5+% I usually brew at. 

*2016 03 Nelson Pale Wheat* (American Wheat or Rye Beer)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 3.6 (EBC): 7.1
Bitterness (IBU): 29.3 (Rager)

54.55% Pilsner
45.45% Wheat Malt

0.6 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## fungrel (13/8/16)

First time tasting a beer with Nelson. It's so lovely and intense by itself, has anyone tried successfully to mix it with other hops?


----------



## Peter80 (17/8/16)

I have read it does not like to be mixed with others but also that it can with something like cascade. I have only used it once so can not say from experience.


----------



## gone brewing (18/8/16)

A few years back I made an APA with cascade and NS together. It turned out OK.


----------

